# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  إشراقات التميز في رمضان

## دموع الغصون

رمضان  والتميز


الحمد لله رب العالمين،  والعاقبة للمتقين، ولا عدوان إلا على الظالمين، والصلاة والسلام على خاتم الأنبياء  والمرسلين، نبينا محمد، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.


أما بعد:


فإن مظاهر التميز في شهر  رمضان كثيرة، وآفاق الرقي فيه متعددة، وخصائص التجديد والحيوية فيه ظاهرة، بحيث  يمكن أن يقال: إن رمضان هو شهر التميز في حياة المسلمين.


فمن مظاهر التميز في شهر رمضان: 


أولاً: التميز النفسي  والروحي:


إن شهر رمضان يعين المسلم على  الصدق مع نفسه، في معرفة أسباب صلاحها وفسادها، والانتقال بها إلى حال السمو  والكمال، فهو يوفر الأجواء للاختلاء بالنفس ومحاسبتها ومناقشتها ومشارطتها، بغية  الوصول إلى آفاتها، ومحاولة علاج هذه الآفات، حتى تزكو النفس وتشرق، فيسهل على  المرء بعد ذلك قيادها، والتوجه بها إلى آفاق السمو والمعالي والخيرات.  


ففي رمضان تفتح أبواب الجنة، وتغلق أبواب  الجحيم، وتسلسل الشياطين، وهذا يعني إضعاف بواعث الشر في النفس الإنسانية، فإن  الشياطين تعمل على إشعال تلك البواعث في النفس, وإذكاء نارها، حتى تصبح النفس  البشرية أسيرة الشهوات والغفلات والتهتك الحيواني.


ويوم تسلسل الشياطين في شهر رمضان يتخلص الإنسان من شرور كبيرة، فيبدأ  باعث الخير في نفسه يزداد، ويقوى سلطان النفس المطمئنة على الأمارة بالسوء، بسبب  إضعاف الباعث الشيطاني، وتقوية الباعث الرحماني الذي هو من بركات وفضائل هذا الشهر  الفضيل.


وقد بين ابن القيم -رحمه الله- أن  المقصود من الصيام هو: "حبس النفس عن الشهوات، وفطامها عن المألوفات، وتعديل قوتها  الشهوانية، لتستعد لطلب ما فيه غاية سعادتها ونعيمها، وقبول ما تزكو به مما فيه  حياتها الأبدية" (زاد المعاد، 2/28).


فالصيام  يضبط النفس الإنسانية عن الاسترسال في أسباب الغواية، وذلك بتضييق مجاري الطعام  والشراب، التي هي في الحقيقة مجاري الشيطان، فإذا ما ضُيقت هذه المجاري والمسالك  ضعف الشيطان جدًا، وأصبح غير قادر على الحركة والوسوسة، فإذا ما أضيف إلى ذلك  اغتنام الأوقات في الطاعة والعبادة من صلاة وذكر وقراءة قرآن واستغفار اندحر  الشيطان، وأشرقت أنوار النفس حتى أن الشيطان يفر من هذه النفس النورانية، ويبكي  منها حسرة وندمًا.


وفي ذلك يقول النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم: «إذا قرأ ابن آدم السجدة فسجد، اعتزل الشيطان  يبكي يقول: يا ويله! أمر ابن آدم بالسجود، فسجد فله الجنة، وأمرت بالسجود فعصيت فلي  النار» [رواه مسلم].


ثانيًا: التميز العبادي:


إن تميز هذا الشهر بتنويع العبادات، جعل منه دوحًا غناء بما لا يمل منه  المسلم من أزهار العبادات، وثمار الطاعات، ورياحين  القربات.


فهو شهر القرآن كما قال تعالى: {شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآَنُ}  [البقرة: 185]، وكان جبريل يدارس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم القرآن في شهر رمضان،  ولذلك فإنه يستحب في هذا الشهر تلاوة القرآن وحفظه وتدبره ودراسته والاستماع  إليه.


- وهو شهر الصيام: {فَمَنْ شَهِدَ مِنْكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ} [البقرة:  185].


- وهو شهر القيام: «من قام رمضان إيمانًا واحتسابًا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه»  [رواه البخاري ومسلم].


- وهو شهر الجود  والصدقات: «فقد كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود الناس،  وكان أجود ما يكون في رمضان حين يلقاه جبريل ، وكان يلقاه في كل ليلة من رمضان  فيدارسه القرآن، فلرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود بالخير من الريح  المرسلة» [رواه البخاري].


- وهو شهر  العمرة والتوجه إلى الديار المقدسة: «عمرة في رمضان  حجة» [رواه البخاري]، وفي رواية: «تقضي حجة معي»  [رواه البخاري].


- وهو شهر الذكر والدعاء:  «إن لله تبارك وتعالى عتقاء في كل يوم و ليلة (يعني في رمضان)،  وإن لكل مسلم في كل يوم و ليلة دعوة مستجابة» [صححه  الألباني].


فأي ملل يمكن أن يصيب المسلم، وهو  يتنقل من زهرة إلى أخرى من تلك الزهرات التي طاب رحيقها، وفاح عبيرها، وانتشر  أريجها، حتى ملأ الآفاق.


ولم يقتصر التميز  العبادي في رمضان على التنوع، بل ظهر هذا التميز أيضًا في جانب اليسر ورفع الحرج،  فالصيام يكون من طلوع الفجر إلى غروب الشمس، وهي فترة ليست بالطويلة جدًا، بحيث لا  يستطيع المرء تحملها، ولا القصيرة بحيث لا تعطي الفائدة المرجوة من  الصيام.


وكذلك القيام ترك الشارع تحديد القدر  الذي يقرأ من القرآن في كل ركعة؛ ليبقى الباب مفتوحًا أمام الناس ليتسابقوا فيه من  الخيرات، كل حسب اجتهاده وهمته، ولذلك فإننا نجد من ينهي صلاة القيام في ساعة،  ومنهم من ينهيها في ساعتين، ومنهم في ثلاث أو أكثر حسب الاستطاعة، وهذا جانب آخر من  جوانب التميز العبادي في رمضان.


ثالثًا: التميز الخلقي:


إن صيام رمضان له تأثير إيجابي على سلوك الصائم وأخلاقه، فهو يهذب  الأخلاق، ويزكي الأنفس، ويرقق المشاعر، ويدعو إلى الحلم، والصفح والعفو والصبر على  الأذى، وقد أشار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى هذا التميز الخلقي الذي يضفيه الصيام  على سلوك الصائم، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: «إذا أصبح أحدكم  يوما صائما، فلا يرفث ولا يجهل، فإن امرؤ شاتمه أو قاتله، فليقل: إني صائم، إني  صائم» [رواه مسلم].


وبين النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم أن هذا ليس من نافلة القول، بل هو حتم لازم لكل من أراد أن ينتفع من  صيامه، فمن تهاون في هذا الجانب الخلقي فقد عرض صيامه للخطر وعدم القبول، قال صلى  الله عليه وسلم: «من لم يدع قول الزور والعمل به والجهل، فليس  لله حاجة أن يدع طعامه وشرابه» [رواه البخاري].


إن أناسًا يهتكون حرمة الصيام -فتسفُل أخلاقهم، وتسوء طباعهم، فيسيئون  معاملة الخلق، ويقسون على الصغير والكبير، ويعتدون على الحرمات، ثم بعد ذلك يتذرعون  بالصيام في تبرير أفعالهم- لأناس قد جهلوا حقيقة الصيام وحكمه وثمراته، ولم يعرفوا  من معناه شيئًا سوى الامتناع عن الطعام والشراب فترة من  الزمن.


والصيام -كما قال العلماء- مراتب شتى،  أهونها: ترك الطعام والشراب؛ فهناك صيام القلب عما سوى الله تعالى، وصيام اللسان عن  منكراته من الكذب والغيبة والنميمة والسخرية والاستهزاء وغير ذلك، وصيام الجوارح عن  الوقوع في المحرمات، فيصوم العبد في الدنيا عما سوى الله، فيحفظ الرأس, وما حوى،  ويحفظ البطن, وما وعى، ويذكر الموت والبلى، ويريد الآخرة، فيترك زينة الدنيا كما  قيل:
أهل الخصوص من الصوام صومهم  *** صون اللسان عن البهتان والكذب
والعارفون وأهل الأنس صومهم *** صون القلوب عن الأغيار  والحجب


فمن صام عن شهواته في الدنيا،  أدركها غدًا في الجنة، ومن صام عما سوى الله، عيده يوم لقائه؛ فهذا هو التميز  الخلقي الذي نريده للصائمين في رمضان.


رابعًا: التميز الاجتماعي:


كثيرة هي جوانب التميز الاجتماعي في شهر رمضان، حتى أن بعض السلف سئل:  "لم شرع الصيام؟"، فقال: "ليذوق الغني طعم الجوع، فلا ينسى الجائع". ومن هنا كان  كثير من السلف يواسون من إفطارهم، أو يؤثرون به ويطوون. فكان ابن عمر رضي الله  عنهما يصوم، ولا يفطر إلا مع المساكين، وكان إذا جاءه سائل، وهو على طعامه، أخذ  نصيبه من الطعام، وقام فأعطاه السائل، فيرجع وقد أكل أهله ما بقي في الجفنة، فيصبح  صائمًا، ولم يأكل شيئًا (لطائف المعارف،  ص223).


والقصص في ذلك كثيرة، والمقصود  أن الصيام يذكر المسلم بالأكباد الجائعة، ويعرفه قدر نعمة الله عليه بإقداره على ما  منعه كثيرًا من الفقراء من فضول الطعام والشراب والنكاح، فيوجب له ذلك شكر نعمة  الله عليه بالغنى، ويخلصه من الأثرة والانكفاء على حب الذات، ويدعوه إلى رحمة أخيه  المحتاج ومواساته بما يمكن من ذلك.


إضافة إلى  هذه المعاني التي قد يدركها البعض ممن أنار الله بصائرهم, ولم يدركها آخرون، فقد  ضرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المثل الأعلى في هذا الجانب الاجتماعي، فقد كان عليه  الصلاة والسلام يكثر في هذا الشهر من الجود والعطاء، حتى شبهوا جوده صلى الله عليه  وسلم في رمضان بالريح المرسلة التي تهب، فتغير الناس من حال إلى حال، وحث صلى الله  عليه وسلم على إطعام الطعام في هذا الشهر, فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: «من فطر صائما كان له مثل أجره» [رواه الترمذي وصححه  الألباني]، وهذا حتى يتفقد المسلمون إخوانهم، فيطعمون جائعهم، ويغنون فقيرهم في هذا  الشهر.


خامسًا: التميز  التربوي: 


إن صيام رمضان لا يجب على  الطفل حتى يبلغ، ومع ذلك فقد استغل أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مواسم الصيام في  تربية أبنائهم على معاني الصبر والقدرة على التحمل منذ نعومة  أظفارهم.


فقد أخبرت الربيع بنت معوذ رضي الله  عنها أن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم كانوا يصومون صبيانهم الصغار، وكانوا يجعلون لهم  اللعبة من الصوف، فإذا بكى أحدهم على الطعام أعطوهم تلك اللعب لتلهيهم حتى يتموا  صومهم.


ولا شك أنهم كانوا يفعلون ذلك في  رمضان، فهو أولى بالتمرين والتعويد من عاشوراء.


سادسًا: التميز الاقتصادي: 


إن جانب التميز الاقتصادي في شهر رمضان جانب  واضح، فإن رمضان هو شهر الصوم، وأبرز مظاهر الصوم: الامتناع عن الطعام والشراب من  طلوع الفجر إلى غروب الشمس، وإذا كان الإنسان يتناول في الأيام العادية ثلاث وجبات،  فإنه -في رمضان- يتناول وجبتين فقط.


ولا شك أن  توفير وجبة من الوجبات خلال شهر كامل، أن يوفر على الأمة الملايين من الأموال التي  تنفق ثمنًا لهذه الوجبة.


وكذلك فإن انشغال  المسلمين بالعبادة في هذا الشهر كان ينبغي أن يكون له تأثير اقتصادي إيجابي. هذا من  حيث الأصل والمطلوب، أما من حيث الواقع، فإن الحقيقة ضد ذلك، حيث زاد الإنفاق في  رمضان عن الإنفاق في غيره من الشهور بنسبة كبيرة، والمثير للدهشة أن جل هذا الإنفاق  الزائد إنما هو في المواد الغذائية من طعام وشراب، وكأن شهر رمضان قد تحول إلى شهر  للأكل والشرب والتفنن في إعداد الموائد وملء البطون، حتى أن بعض الإحصائيات أثبتت  أن أوزان الناس تزيد بشكل ملحوظ في شهر رمضان.


سابعًا: التميز الصحي:  


لا شك أن الصوم الإسلامي يفيد جسم  الإنسان فائدة عظيمة، وقد أجمع على ذلك الأطباء والمختصون في شؤون الصحة، فالصوم  نوع من الحمية التي أثبتت فعاليتها في علاج كثير من  الأمراض.


ومن ذلك: أن الصوم ينفي الفضلات  المتعفنة من المعدة والأمعاء، ويخفف من مرض التهاب القولون المزمن، ويفيد في حالات  الإصابة بقصور الكبد، ويريح الجهاز الهضمي، ويهدئ الجهاز العصبي، ويفيد في علاج  أمراض القلب والمعدة وارتفاع ضغط الدم، وهو علاج لأمراض السمنة والبدانة، ويعمل  كذلك على تجديد خلايا الجسم التالفة، ويصفي البدن من رواسب السموم التي تشتمل عليها  الأغذية والأدوية وغير ذلك من الفوائد (رمضان شهر الصحة، محمد  إبراهيم الحمد، موقع الإسلام اليوم).


ثامنًا: التميز الفقهي:  


إن للصيام أحكامه الفقهية الخاصة التي  تدل على يسر الشريعة وتميزها وحيويتها في التعامل مع الوقائع الحادثة والأمور  الطارئة.


فالصيام لا يجب على الطفل دون  البلوغ؛ لأنه لا تكليف إلا بالبلوغ، والعاجز عجزًا مستمرًا بسبب مرض أو كبر سن لا  يصوم، وإنما عليه الإطعام، والمسافر والمريض والحائض والنفساء والمرض والحامل، كل  هؤلاء رفع الإسلام عنهم الحرج, وأباح لهم الفطر، أو أوجبه على بعضهم رحمة من الله  بعباده وتيسيرًا عليه.


ومن الأمور الحادثة  التي تعامل معها علماء الإسلام، وأثبتوا من خلالها مرونة الفقه الإسلامي:  


1- جواز استخدام بخاخ الربو نهار رمضان إذا  احتاج إليه.


2- جواز الحقنة العلاجية بأنواعها  باستثناء الحقنة المغذية.


3- جواز أخذ الأقراص  العلاجية التي توضع تحت اللسان لعلاج الذبحة الصدرية، وغيرها إذا لم يبتلع منها  شيئًا.


4- إدخال قسطرة «أنبوب دقيق» في  الشرايين لتصوير أو علاج أوعية القلب أو غيره من الأعضاء (70  مسألة في الصيام، محمد صالح المنجد، ص24،25)، وغير ذلك من القضايا والمسائل  الحادثة، مما يدل على يسر الإسلام وسماحته وتميز هذه الشريعة بالمرونة والواقعية،  فهي بحق شريعة كل زمان ومكان، قال تعالى: {أَفَحُكْمَ  الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ يَبْغُونَ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حُكْمًا لِقَوْمٍ  يُوقِنُونَ} [المائدة: 50].


وقال  تعالى: {أَلَا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ خَلَقَ وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ  الْخَبِيرُ} [الملك: 14].


تاسعًا: التميز السياسي: 


إن أبرز مظاهر التميز السياسي هو تلك الوحدة الإسلامية التي يعيشها  مليار وثلاثمائة مليون مسلم حينما يصومون شهرًا قمريًا واحدًا، فيصومون معًا،  ويفطرون معًا، رغم اختلاف اللغات والألوان والعادات والأعراف، إلا أن تلك المظاهر  كلها تنصهر في تلك الشريعة التي وحدت بين هؤلاء جميعًا،
إنه مهما تفرق المسلمون واختلفوا, فإن رمضان كفيل بجمعهم على مائدته،  فهذه أمة واحدة رغم محاولات التشويه وبذور التفرقة التي يزرعها ويرويها أعداؤها،  ولكن أين الذين يرون في رمضان هذا المظهر المهم من مظاهر عظمة هذه الأمة  وقوتها؟!


عاشرًا: التميز  الدعوي: 


يستطيع المسلمون أن يجعلوا من  هذا الشهر وسيلة عظيمة من وسائل الدعوة إلى الله عز وجل، وذلك إذا عرفوا حقيقة  الصيام، وطبقوا مقاصده في حياتهم، فعند ذلك، سيقدمون للعالم صورة مشرقة عن الإسلام  والمسلمين، تلك الصورة التي شوهها بعض أبناء المسلمين بأفعالهم الشنيعة وتصرفاتهم  الخاطئة.


إننا الأمة الوحيدة التي تصوم شهرًا  كاملاً في السنة، فتستعلي بذلك على ثقافة الاستهلاك، وتقهر شهوات النفس التي تتطلع  إلى كل جديد من ألوان المطاعم والمشارب،، فلو التزمنا بهذا الاستعلاء لقدمنا بذلك  الأنموذج العملي للمسلم المعاصر القادر على ضبط النفس  وقيادتها.


إننا الأمة الوحيدة التي نعبد الله  عز وجل ليلاً ونهارًا في هذا الشهر العظيم، ويمكن أن يسهم الإعلام الإسلامي في نشر  هذه الصورة الإيمانية عبر المحطات الفضائية إلى آفاق  الدنيا.


وهذا ما يفعله تلفزيون المملكة  العربية السعودية، حيث ينقل على الهواء مباشرة صلاة العشاء والتراويح والتهجد  كاملة، مع ترجمة معاني القرآن الكريم إلى الإنجليزية، فتمكن العالم بذلك من متابعة  هذه اللوحة الإيمانية الفريدة التي تتأثر بها النفوس، وتهفو لها القلوب، وتتحرك لها  المشاعر.

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اشراقات رائعة  :Smile: 

وهناك ما يميزنا دائما

----------


## دموع الغصون

طوق الياسمين 
مشكورة على المرور الرائع 
نسأل الله أن نكون من المتميزين في رمضان

----------

